# Nutriberries!



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I _finally_ ordered some of Lafeber's Nutriberries for my flock (early Xmas presents!). I chose the original Nutriberries for cockatiels. They _love_ them, just as I'd hoped! Next time I make an order from eBay I'll have to get another flavour to try. What are your 'tiels favourite Lafeber products?

I managed to get some cute pics of Coco, Honey and Henry posing with their beloved Nutriberries.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So glad they like them  Milo loves the sunny orchard and the plain ones both. I actually have him eating the Lafeber's Pellets too, and he took to them right away. Your birds are beautiful!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

My tiels like all their flavors even the pellet berries. Though the first time I gave Riley some he refused to try them that is until he saw me closing them and flew over to me and perched on the container and started eating them


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Great photos! Murray loves the original cockatiel ones best, and also the cockatiel avicakes from Lafeber


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice little models 

Mine like original cockatiel Nutriberries and Avicakes


----------



## mekat (Jun 29, 2015)

I feed both plain nutriberries, Sunny Orchard Pelletberries, avicakes and Sunny Orchard Nutriberries. Amazon usually has the best everyday price for Avicakes and Sunny Orchard Nutriberries. I mainly use them as transition food to pellets but I also use the Sunny Orchard Nutriberries as a treat.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions, guys! Looks like we're going to try the Sunny Orchard flavour and the Avicakes next 

"What's that, Mum?" *big heartwings*


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Super heartwings!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nutriberries*

Bennie loves his "berries", too! He likes the original ones best. I tried the popcorn ones and he didn't really go for them. I haven't tried the other flavors. I get them from "My Safe Bird Store" or "Drs. Foster and Smith." I love to give him treats that I know are good for him!
Bennie doesn't really like Avicakes, either.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

I get mine at Fosters and Smith too. It was the best price I could find.

Please speak up if you have a good source for the Berries!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Some new goodies arrived today from the states! Mmmmm!

Already opened the Kaytee one


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That is a great shipment of goodies.  

We just picked up some of the Pellet Berries for Joey last weekend. He won't go near them as they come, but once crushed up over his food, he greedily eats them like a little piglet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I ended up getting the Garden Veggie flavour instead of the Sunny Orchard because my guys seem to hate fruit with a passion, lol! ...But then realised the Pelletberries have fruit in them too haha.



TamaMoo said:


> We just picked up some of the Pellet Berries for Joey last weekend. He won't go near them as they come, but once crushed up over his food, he greedily eats them like a little piglet.


That's great that Joey loves them! My 'tiels are intrigued by the shape of them, they are always really excited for them (almost as much as millet!) and eat every mouthful! Success!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

The pet shop we went to only had the Sunny Orchard, but I will be looking for the Veggie ones next time we go to the usual pet shop we go to. I'm not sure why he doesn't like the shape of them. I thought maybe once he found out he liked them the round shape wouldn't matter. Gotta love my little weirdo.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I always get the original. We just got an 18 lb shipment in for the flock.


----------



## Onamishion (Dec 18, 2015)

I give JA JA and Tik Tok lafeber's avi-cakes they go bonkers over those things I just put another order in for the classic and the fruit avi-cakes from Drs. Foster Smith. The prices work for me....


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I was unable to find the Avicakes online (eBay) but hopefully next time I make an order they'll have those. I'm starting to think my guys like the Pellet Berries more than the Nutriberries... I gotta admit, the Sunny Orchard Pellet Berries smell absolutely divine! :lol:

My partner is interested in getting some Lafeber's for Loki. Do you think giving him a few Pellet Berries to try first is a good idea? In the info they don't mention they're for lorikeets but Loki does eat pellets (he gets Vetafarm Nectar pellets which are specifically formulated for lories).


----------



## Onamishion (Dec 18, 2015)

Vickitiel said:


> I was unable to find the Avicakes online (eBay) but hopefully next time I make an order they'll have those. I'm starting to think my guys like the Pellet Berries more than the Nutriberries... I gotta admit, the Sunny Orchard Pellet Berries smell absolutely divine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vickitiel you can order avi-cakes from Dr. Foster Smith for 4.99 for 8oz package


----------



## Onamishion (Dec 18, 2015)

Onamishion said:


> Vickitiel said:
> 
> 
> > I was unable to find the Avicakes online (eBay) but hopefully next time I make an order they'll have those. I'm starting to think my guys like the Pellet Berries more than the Nutriberries... I gotta admit, the Sunny Orchard Pellet Berries smell absolutely divine!
> ...


Drfostersmith.com


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Onamishion said:


> Vickitiel you can order avi-cakes from Dr. Foster Smith for 4.99 for 8oz package


Okay, thanks for that!  I just checked out this website properly. Looks awesome! Their website says I have to email them first to arrange shipping to my country, hopefully they do ship to NZ. If not I'll have to stick to eBay, which is more expensive, but still good!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I can arrange shipping for any products you're interested in in the US. I have an eBay account and a PayPal account so you would be protected..I can have products shipped to me or bought locally and then can send to you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, bjknight93, that's really generous of you! I'll keep you in mind


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nutriberries*

Bennie likes the original best. I tried the popcorn ones and was surprised he didn't seem to like them as much.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey wouldn't even try the popcorn ones. He looked at them and walked away. I gave them to mom, as I do with any food or treats he won't eat, and her little Moe loved them. He is a really good eater, and is willing to try so many more things than Joey does. I know anything I buy that Joey isn't interested in won't go to waste.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

bjknight93, would you mind if I kept you in mind for the shipping thing too? I'm in Australia and if I want something shipped from US websites i'd probably have to sell a kidney.


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cider and Sno-cone like the Sunny Orchard ones best. I can get a 10 oz bag on Amazon for 5.99 and free shipping with prime, which is a lot better than the ridiculous $10 at Petco. :wacko:


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Foster and Smith have the regular berries at 4 pounds for $23.

BERRIES!


----------

